# Opinions: Bass Pro Shops® Graphite Series Muskie Rods



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Has anyone ever tried one of these? For $29.99 im considering picking one up just to take a chance and see how it is. Im looking for a cheap rod (<$50) that will toss around some heavy baits and possibly some cranks. Probably a shallow invader, believers/swim whiz, depth raider, etc. Would also like it to be a decent trolling rod. The short length may rule it out for trolling though. Has anyone tried one of these out with good or bad results?

I thinks its either gonna be one of these or an ugly stick (tiger series?).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Go with the Ugly Stick. Tiger 7' ML ought to be just about right for those uses. If you are going to use it as a downrod, get the M or MH.


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

All right, I trust ya.

If that bps rod werent so short, id probably pick one up just to try anyway. I dont see how a company can make a 'muskie' rod thats only 6'2". 

Those tiger rods look pretty massive! It probably wont be used for much trolling, just an occasional troll at slow speeds. So im probably going to go with the ML. Any idea how much these things weight? Is it a rod you can cast with all day, or probably not? I dont cast the big body baits that often, so it probably wont see a lot of time on the water, and certainly not much more than an hour or two at a time, unless the body baits are gettin eaten up like crazy.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Tigers are hardly what I would consider to ba an all day casting tool. Maybe 1/2 hour. Things are heavy, but balance well with a 6500 on them.

Up until the early eighties, most of the muskie rods i saw used on LSC were 4 1/2- 5 1/2 feet long. 6' was a long rod.


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Well, the 6500 will in fact be going on this rod. 

What in the heck is shakespeare's website? I cant find it to save my life. Was going to see if they had anything comparable, yet lighter. 

Its pretty surprising to hear that most of the rods were that short before. Its always seemed logical to me that the longer the rod you have, the more potential control you have. Personally, im just too short to use the real long rods. 6'6" is right around my sweet spot right now, but im going to pick up a couple 7'rs and see how they work out.


Edit: NM, i found it! http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I look at my old rods, and even the 6 1/2' ones seem tiny anymore. The advantages to a longer rod are too many to ignore. Better casring distance, hooksets, and lure / fish control.


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Hrm, I really wish shakespeare would list rod weights. I know none of them are light, I just wanna know how heavy! 

Shakespeare Ugly Stik Bigwater Casting Rods - BWC112070
Shakespeare Ugly Cat Casting Rod - UCCA1101
Shakespeare Ugly Big Cat Casting Rod - BWUCCA

other possibilities?

How heavy is that ugly stick yellowfin you have?

Guess its about time to head down to d+r and see if they have any of these in stock to take a look at and put on the ole arm dyno.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The possibilities are endless.........

Yellowfins probably are 2+ Pounds! Grips are enormous.


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

sheesh!  

I dont think I want a rod that heavy! Unless I decide to start using st croix bait....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL, I always loved that ad, but the Firetiger Poodle they usually put on the back cover of Muskie Hunter would be more to my liking........


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

I havent seen the fire tiger one. I wish they had it on their site. I just ordered one with the white poodle blue coat the other day to put up on my wall here at work. Should get a few comments from my coworkers!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I wasnt aware you could order those as posters. I gotta get one.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Is this a private thread or can others participate? Never mind, how could a stupid troller talk intelligently about casting equipment anyway. Actually it's true, I don't know a dang thing about casting. My only time trying, I was tossing a Loke with a 9 ft. Swan surf casting rod. It could really cast that bait a long ways but not quite as far as the Husky Jerk Rapala that ESOX let me try to cast to Fair Haven from the Clinton River. 
OK guys, continue on. I'll just sit back and learn something.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Gone Fishing _
> *It could really cast that bait a long ways but not quite as far as the Husky Jerk Rapala that ESOX let me try to cast to Fair Haven from the Clinton River.
> . *


LOL yea John, I bet that cast is STILL going. Wonder if it made it over the falls yet...........

What are those Ugly Sticks you have that aren't Tigers John?


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

Hehe!

Feel free to participate. Im open for any suggestions, just trying to find something fairly inexpensive that I can use with an abu 6500 for tossing the bigger cranks/minnow baits/plastics. 

I have a friend that I musky fish with quite a bit who uses medium sized spinning gear. He puts on his heavy silver minnow, and with a slight breeze at his back can empty the entire spool on a good cast. That thing grabs the wind better than a normal spoon!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Only kidding guys about the participation. I was enjoying watching you guys go back and forth and I was learning something in the process.
ESOX, for my board rods, I use Shakespear BWC1120 MH 7 footers. For downrods, I use the same BWC1120's but Heavy action and 5 1/2 ft. length. I use the Tigers for corner rods and they are MH 7 footers. I also have some 10 ft. Shakespear First Mate rods that I use for long rods. Now, I run over to Canada........... which rod should I use?


----------



## jaid (Jul 5, 2002)

well, I would think that in canada, assuming their rod conversions are proportional to their exchange rate, you would need to replace the 7'rs with ~1.3meter rods and the 5 1/2'rs with 1.1meter rods.  

Are any of those bwc1120s rods you would consider light enough to be used for casting?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ontario and their one rod rule......I guess they count all those damn gill nets as one rod too........


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Boy, I'm the wrong person to ask about casting but if I were to attempt, I would say the 7 ft. MH would have some possibilities. I troll Walleye and Steelhead with BWD1131's lite action in the 7 ft. length. The tips are way too soft on those rods for casting. ESOX has the experience so I'd buy what he suggests. Good luck! John


----------

